# Unusual troop movements?



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Noticing a number of columns of MPs with M2 mounts on their vehicles. I frequently see columns but usually they are a mixture of vehicles. These are strictly humvees with wep mounts. Anyone else on the roads seeing anything odd.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

There are a couple national gaurd posts where I am presently and I havent noticed anything odd lately.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

We saw a lot of troop movement last weekend between Columbus and Mansfield (on I-71, Ohio) - but I don't know if that is unusual or not.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Nothing out of the ordinary around here for awhile now.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

National Guard summer camps are starting, so we're seeing a lot of troop movement.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I saw 2 different columns of Up-armed Humvees in my area this morning. About 6 vehicles per convoy, the drivers were wearing helmets inside the vehicles, as they drove.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

With all of the latest headlines that I have been reading of world events, it really doesn't sound far-fetched that there is movement within the military ranks. 

Obama has commented about sending troops out towards Ukraine and Iraq, and, with all of the other hot-spots around the world getting warmer, it wouldn't surprise me to read that those areas might be receiving some form of military presence.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Just today as a matter of fact... The first in a while. (national guard)


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not been traveling enough to notice. Couple miles to the lake, 12 miles to the store, all back roads. If I did see any military movement on either it would raise a huge red flag!

The only thing I would notice is unusual movement in and out of RDU, Raleigh/Durham airport. I have not seen anything out of the ordinary recently. A cargo plane now and again, helicopters, but not more than usual.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Seen and heard C-130's this week out of MSP, but that is not unusual. There is a large air guard base there and they also have deployed to SW Asia a few times already. My guess is it's most likely training up here, especially the last one I saw (low level take off...pretty cool). I haven't been out much this week, but if I see anything unusual I will stop back in.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lots of helicopters going over of late, not all Military though.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Magus said:


> Lots of helicopters going over of late, not all Military though.


I had that several years ago, right before they announced the new 2,000 acre development next to my place, with 18 hole 'championship' golf course and $500k+ homes. Helicopters and small planes would come around, make a circle or two, move on and do another circle... I had no idea what it was about until the planning board gave notice. I figure it was investors being shown the property.

Any large tracts of land up for sale around you?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well ... I found out what was going on in my neck of the woods ....

If you see Virginia National Guard soldiers in the community this month, take a minute to welcome them and thank them for their service.

The guard is working to grade a roughly 15-acre pad at the Patriot Centre at Beaver Creek industrial park. More than 120 soldiers from Fort Pickett’s 180th Engineer Company are working here until around June 16, when they will turn the project over to the Cedar Bluff-based 1033rd Engineer Support Company for another two weeks of work.
The project benefits both the guard and the area. The soldiers are receiving hands-on, real-life training that even includes camping on-site at the Patriot Centre. Some are learning to maintain heavy equipment; others are learning to use that equipment to push dirt; and others are learning to haul debris and dirt at the site. The project also is building camaraderie as the soldiers learn to work together as a team and develop a sense of helping the community.
Their work is saving Henry County a significant amount of money. County Administrator Tim Hall said the county has invested $250,000 to $300,000 in engineering and design work for the project. If it had to pay for all the work, the price tag could have been more than $1 million, he said.
In addition, a graded site may help attract potential industries looking for a new location to bring and/or create jobs.
This partnership makes sense from every angle, and we applaud everyone who had a role in making it happen. We also hope area residents will make these soldiers feel welcome and appreciated. Even if it is just for a couple of weeks while they are camped out at the industrial park, we are glad they are here.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I saw a fairly large group of military vehicles today on I-17 about 60 miles north of phoenix.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Well ... I found out what was going on in my neck of the woods ....
> 
> If you see Virginia National Guard soldiers in the community this month, take a minute to welcome them and thank them for their service.
> 
> ...


Not to rain on anyone's parade or belittle projects, but... Using National Guard resources for a private industry project are saving the local county lots of money. But, doesn't that money has to come from somewhere? Did they take into account not only the cost of the actual work performed, but the transport, housing, feeding and other costs associated with using National Guard troops? Private industry pays someone, say, $50 an hour to come in and run a bulldozer. Eight hours later he goes home and is off their books. A Nation Guardsman is on the books 24/7. Someone had to make up that additional cost.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Woody said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade or belittle projects, but... Using National Guard resources for a private industry project are saving the local county lots of money. But, doesn't that money has to come from somewhere? Did they take into account not only the cost of the actual work performed, but the transport, housing, feeding and other costs associated with using National Guard troops? Private industry pays someone, say, $50 an hour to come in and run a bulldozer. Eight hours later he goes home and is off their books. A Nation Guardsman is on the books 24/7. Someone had to make up that additional cost.


I didn't say that I agree or disagree only that I found out Why all of a sudden, we were seeing them ...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I maybe have to disagree Woody. If the National Guard was on a scheduled active week and could get their training in while also doing work for another gov entity (local) I see no down side to the taxpayers.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Two weeks? Sounds like an annual training.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

With our massive military presence here in interior Alaska, it's unusual when we don't see that type of troop movement.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Woody said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade or belittle projects, but... Using National Guard resources for a private industry project are saving the local county lots of money. But, doesn't that money has to come from somewhere? Did they take into account not only the cost of the actual work performed, but the transport, housing, feeding and other costs associated with using National Guard troops? Private industry pays someone, say, $50 an hour to come in and run a bulldozer. Eight hours later he goes home and is off their books. A Nation Guardsman is on the books 24/7. Someone had to make up that additional cost.


The last twelve years of my time in the Air Force Reserve was spent in the training and education business. Our job was to make sure that all our people received the training needed to competently perform the tasks required by their job title. Finding opportunities to train for certain jobs was sometimes very difficult and the alternative to actual performance was simulation, or book study...or sitting around doing nothing. I can assure you that sitting on earth moving machinery while pretending to operate it is not a strong encouragement to stay in the service. Neither is moving a pile of dirt from one spot to another, and then back again...and it's certainly not productive.

Near the end of, and following the Vietnam war, we went through a severe belt tightening that kept planes and air crews on the ground with no money to buy fuel or parts, and no opportunity for ground support personnel to learn their jobs and remain proficient. We restricted combat arms training to active air crews only, due to ammo shortages. Even worse, I learned that NCOs in one shop purchased transistors from Radio Shack to fix a piece of equipment that had planes grounded because they couldn't get the part through the normal supply system.

The military is a cesspool of waste in many ways, and certain unnecessary, expensive things we did drove me nuts, but quality training was not one of them.We can even debate the need for a military, but if we decide it's in our best interest to have them, it's our obligation to provide the training required to make them the best in the world.

I don't believe the reserve forces do a good job of educating the public about their mission and their needs to accomplish that mission. Wise selection of public works projects for guardsmen is critical for their training and taxpayers get some visible return on their investment.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

A steady stream of convoy's heading to the local Air Force base. They are being deployed for sure.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

GaryS said:


> The last twelve years of my time in the Air Force Reserve was spent in the training and education business. Our job was to make sure that all our people received the training needed to competently perform the tasks required by their job title. Finding opportunities to train for certain jobs was sometimes very difficult and the alternative to actual performance was simulation, or book study...or sitting around doing nothing. I can assure you that sitting on earth moving machinery while pretending to operate it is not a strong encouragement to stay in the service. Neither is moving a pile of dirt from one spot to another, and then back again...and it's certainly not productive.
> 
> Near the end of, and following the Vietnam war, we went through a severe belt tightening that kept planes and air crews on the ground with no money to buy fuel or parts, and no opportunity for ground support personnel to learn their jobs and remain proficient. We restricted combat arms training to active air crews only, due to ammo shortages. Even worse, I learned that NCOs in one shop purchased transistors from Radio Shack to fix a piece of equipment that had planes grounded because they couldn't get the part through the normal supply system.
> 
> ...


I don't want to derail this thread, I will start a new one.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

*Armored U.N. Trucks Moving Through Southeast U.S.*

OK folks, this guy does say a bad word, f***, these trucks are unmanned and on semi's

http://www.activistpost.com/2014/06/armored-un-trucks-filmed-moving-through.html


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah so Sister Patriot had this post on FB:

http://www.secretsofthefed.com/alert-caravan-tanks-join-un-armored-trucks-georgia/

I have no idea if the site is legit or what, if anything, it means.

This is one person's comment from the FB post: "FYI: Martial Law in effect signs are being distributed to military warehouses. Remember back to the government shutdown last Fall. Remember how the government was able to mysteriously post thousands of "Closed Due To Government Shutdown" signs right after the government was officially shut down? It's because the signs were pre-manufactured and distributed to government hubs around the country. The new signs being delivered are much more sinister. "Warning Martial Law Now In Effect". Posted by Staff on April 08, 2014, Political Ears."

When I see these kinds of things I'm torn between wanting NOT to believe they're true and being extremely alarmed that they could be.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Yeah so Sister Patriot had this post on FB:
> 
> http://www.secretsofthefed.com/alert-caravan-tanks-join-un-armored-trucks-georgia/
> 
> ...


Maybe they have the signs, because the government shuts down almost every year. And FYI Georgia is the training center for both infantry and armor. There are also various depots where most all military vehicles are serviced in a few select cities of the south. This isn't for secrecy. It's because congress men fight for those jobs to keep the cities built up around these large govt contracts from falling apart. This is the same reason, Ohio keeps pumping out tanks even though the army has requested no more are purchased.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing in Yuma. Remember it is Summer Camp Time and its almost the end of Fiscal, "Spend It" or get less next year.


----------

